# هل انت ميكاترونكس؟ إذاً أخبرنا ما تعلمه وما تتعلمه



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أصبح لقسم الميكاترونكس مفهومه في العالم أجميع, وأصبحت متطالباته تكاد لا تنتهى :70:, ولكن مع التقدم العلمي والتكنولوجي أصبح للبرامج الهندسية إهتمامات منا, وخصوصاً لما توفره من وقت كان مستهلكاً في عمليات التصميم اليدوية, كما أصبحت العديد من التطبيقات ذات الطابع المعقد والتي تحتاج الكثير من الوقت والجهد, فأصبح مفهوم البرامج الهندسية الأساسية يلزم كل مهندس بتطبيقاته المختلفة.
ولكن كم البرامج لا يحصى, ولا يمكن إحصائها جميعاً, ولذلك نقوم بتقسيم البرامج الهندسية إلى نوعين
1. برامج هندسية أساسية: وهي البرامج التي لابد على كل مهندس تعلمها مهما كان إختصاصه.
2. برامج هندسية تخصصية: وهي البرامج المرتبطة بتخصص معين في الحياة الهندسية.
الهدف من هذا الموضوع, هو أن يذكر لنا كل مهتم بقسم ميكاترونكس أو كل متخصص بالبرامج التي تعملها ويتعلمها حالياً ولماذا يفضل برنامج معين على خلاف برنامج آخر.
وفي آخر الموضوع نقوم بتلخيص البرامج المستخدمة حتى يكون دليلاً وإرشاداً لكل مهندس ميكاترونكس.
أرجو من أخواني الكرام المشاركة والتفاعل بما يمتلكوه من معرفة في هذا الموضوع بإذن الله
وتقبلوا جميعاً تحياتي :7:​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (29 أبريل 2008)

سأبدأ بذكر ما أعلمه وما أتعلمه من برامج
هنالك العديد من البرامج التي قد إستخدمتها أثناء مرحلة الجامعة ومنها​1. Matlab
2. Simulink
3. ORCAD
4. SolidWorks
5. Cosmos Floworks
6. Cosmos Motion
7. Photoshop​اما حالياً أتعلم​1. Adobe Flash
2. Ansys
3. Microsoft FrontPage​وسأعمل على تعلم المزيد بإذن الله نظراً لإنشغالي بظروف العمل
وتقبلوا تحياتي​


----------



## MUSLIM125 (30 أبريل 2008)

أنا أستعملت
PowerSHAPE
Autocad
SolidWorks
Inventor
Eagle
وأنوى استخدام 
Matlab
Simulink
وودت أن أعرف أين درست الAnsys


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (1 مايو 2008)

MUSLIM125 قال:


> أنا أستعملت
> PowerSHAPE
> Autocad
> SolidWorks
> ...


أخي الكريم تعلمت الــ Ansys من خلال الإنترنت, حيث ستجد العديد من التعليم لهذا البرنامج
وتقبل تحياتي :20:​


----------



## زرقة السماء (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم :

موضوع رائع رجعت الي سيرتي الذاتية لاتاكد من البرامج التى تعلمتها ....,,,

-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Electrical circuit design and simulate software (PSpice software)
-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Design logical circuit ( logicWork software)


-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Design lesson for software program using:
1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Adobe Captivate 3
2.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Macromedia Captivate
-[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Mechanical simulation software:
1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]SolidWork.
2.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Adam
-[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Engineering drawing and drawing software :
1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]SolidWork
2.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]AutoCAD 2008


-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Mathematical software:
1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]MATLAB
2.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Maple


-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Programming language:
1.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]C programming Language
2.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]C++ programming Language
3.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Java programming Language
4.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]A simply programming Language

في رايكم ما هو افضل برنامج لتصميم الميكانزم ...
best software for mechnical and mechanismsimulation


----------



## eng_islam_h (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
موضوع اكثر من رائع لفكرة جميلة جدا 
بالنسبه لبرامج الرسم و التصميم الميكانيى تعلمت autocad و solidworks وافضل الثانى على الاول ربما لسهولة التعامل معه و امكانية المحاكاة و التحليل 
برامج رسم الدوائر و محاكاتها اتقنت eagle,Tina,MultiSim ,وتعلمت برنامج Proteus ولكنى لم اتقنه حتى الان 
تعلمت البرمجه بلغه Basic منذ الصغر وتعلمت لغه Cو assembly فى الجامعة
تعلمت labView اثناء مشروع التخرج و حاليا احاول اتقانه 
تعلمت MS Project واتقنته وحاليا اعمل به 
تعلمت photoshop ولم اتقنه واتمنى ان اتقنه يوما


----------



## يوسف حميض (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Automation studio


----------



## ahmelsayed (15 نوفمبر 2010)

some mistakes
sorry


----------



## ahmelsayed (15 نوفمبر 2010)

HAPPY 3ED for every one

now i'm still studying (Control department)
and i'm using:
Eagle(for schematics & layout)
Proteus & Multisim (for simulation)
Solidworks
Automation sudio
Matlab & Simulink
let us say can use Labview
Programming langauge(C++ , Assembly )
Assembly, MicroC& CCS for prgramming Microcontroller​ 
I HOPE i can learn ( be good) anyprograms i'll need it

but i need to know what is the importance of MS Project?????

thank u​


----------



## super power (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*Mechatronics Programs*

أنا تعلمت حتى الآن على البرامج التالية 
Mechanical desktop AutoCad 2002
Eagle 
Protos
Work bench
simplorer
easy soft 
pic c compiler
Matlab
++C​


----------



## عمر النعسان (20 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا ما زلت طالب جامعة.

تعلمت حتى الآن.
طبعاً أساسيات البرامج فهذه برامج ضخمة.

MATLAB

Simulink

CATIA

LOGO Soft
(Siemens PLC)

Automation studio

C

3D Studio MAX

وأطمح إلى تعلم:

LabView

Protius

Microsim
(Multisim with microprocessors)


----------



## eng.mohamedsamy (6 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا لسه طالب بس محتار من القسم ده لأنى خايف أطلع ملقيش شغل خاصة أن القسم لسه جديد فى مصر 
المهم انا خلصت
auto cad
solid works 
inventor 
و ناوى أنشاء الله أخلص 
MATLAB 
بس مش عارف برامج و كورسات اية تانى مهمة بالنسبة للقسم 

التوقبع : ربع مهندس


----------



## محمـ ـد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بالنسبة لمهندس الطاقة الكهربائية فإن الـ MATLAB أهم برنامج 
الـ SIMULINK فيه مكتبات كثيرة جداً لكن أهم مكتبة تفيد المهندس الكهربائي قسم الطاقة هي Sim-Power-System


----------



## Eng. Izzat osama (6 يونيو 2011)

طبعا فيه كثير برامج مهمه لمهندسي الميكاترونيكس ولغير الميكاترونيكس وفيه برامج بسيطة بس بتسهل الحسابات علينا وغير هيك فيه بعض الرامج الأساسية مثل :
Matlab
Pspice

EES (Engineering equation solver)

PRO Engineer
Electrical work branch 
وغيرها حسب كل مهندس شو طبيعة عمله


----------



## Ali alYacoub (6 يونيو 2011)

i have larned
Matlab
simulink
C++
proEngineering
AutoCAD
microBasic
modelica
SIPN editor
assembly

i think it is not important how many programs you know but it is important when and for what you can use them in the practical problems


----------



## E n g . A l i (8 يونيو 2011)

أنا تعلمت في الفترة الجامعية :
1- c++
2- java 
3- auto cad 2008
4- alibre design
5- photo shop
7- بعض برامج من حزمة office


----------



## menem_saad (8 أكتوبر 2011)

thank


----------

